# LexiCode - greatly appreciated



## apache069 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone out there know anything about LexiCode??

I would like the good and the bad informaiton if you have it.

Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## kiyoshi.thompson (Sep 19, 2013)

LexiCode is a great coding company to work for.  The promote within, have an awesome benefit package and competitive hourly rates, because remote coders are no longer paid per chart....yay!

Nothing bad to say about them, which is another great thing!

Hope this helps!


----------



## apache069 (Sep 20, 2013)

kiyoshi.thompson said:


> LexiCode is a great coding company to work for.  The promote within, have an awesome benefit package and competitive hourly rates, because remote coders are no longer paid per chart....yay!
> 
> Nothing bad to say about them, which is another great thing!
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks I was having a really hard time getting a response from anyone.


----------



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (Sep 23, 2013)

I have heard bad and good things about them.  However, I have applied with them and never get any kind of response back from them.  I guess it's that "no experience" thing.  So frustrating!


----------

